# Netsurf 3.6



## fernandel (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi!

On my FreeBSD 11-RELEASE (amd64) Netsurf 3.6 I cannot build after last days updates. I am using Synt but I did try make too. I got:

```
4 warnings and 9 errors generated.
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:831: build-FreeBSD-gtk3/content_handlers_image_video.o]
Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/construction/xports/www/netsurf/work/netsurf-3.6'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/www/netsurf
```

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2016)

Something seems to be wrong.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=netsurf

The port has 3.6 but the latest packages are all 3.5. And there are no build logs or failures for 3.6. The port was updated to 3.6 almost 2 weeks ago, that's plenty of time for the build clusters to have picked it up.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 3, 2016)

I did talk with maintainer of the port and as he told me the problem is GStreamer option. I did un-check and it works again.


----------

